# [reopen]libGL warning:3D driver claims to not support visual

## sirtoozee

My MacBook`s Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

And my Gentoo installed on MacBook followed the http://gentoo-wiki.com/Macbook

But when I configured the DRI followed the http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml

glxinfo | grep rendering gave such issue:

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x66

direct rendering: Yes

Then the application compiled based on Crystal Space would work abnormally -_-|||

 AND EVEN without the libGL warning, Crystal Space`s tutorial application such as simpmap still worked abnormally

you could see the Crystal Space simpmap application`s screenshot as below:

http://lcuc.org.cn/files/lcuc/Screenshot-Crystal%20Space%20Application.png

 it is due to MESA DRIVER issue? the Crystal Space application worked happily in my office box ^_^

please someone give me some advise, thanks a lot ^_^Last edited by sirtoozee on Sun Feb 17, 2008 3:10 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## judepereira

hey even i face this same problem...

can you send out a part of this where this error comes in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?

----------

## sirtoozee

Hi judepereira, thanks for your reply, here is my Xorg.0.log:

```

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/sirtoozee:8

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X.Org X Server 1.4.0

Release Date: 5 September 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r5-mactel i686 

Current Operating System: Linux sirtoozee 2.6.22-gentoo-r5-mactel #5 SMP PREEMPT Sat Sep 22 18:27:09 CST 2007 i686

Build Date: 22 September 2007  08:24:12AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.8.log", Time: Sat Sep 22 18:29:11 2007

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(==) Including the default font path /usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/OTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c9be0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 2.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,27a0 card 8086,7270 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,27a2 card 8086,7270 rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,27a6 card 8086,7270 rev 03 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 8086,27a3 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 11,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,27d8 card 8384,7680 rev 02 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,27d2 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 8086,7270 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 8086,7270 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 8086,7270 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 8086,7270 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 8086,7270 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev e2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b9 card 8086,7270 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,27df card 8086,7270 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c4 card 8086,7270 rev 02 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,27da card 8086,7270 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 11ab,4362 card 1234,5678 rev 22 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 168c,0024 card 106b,0087 rev 01 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:03:0: chip 11c1,5811 card 11c1,5811 rev 61 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x00001fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50200000 - 0x502fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50500000 - 0x505fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50100000 - 0x501fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x500fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0x50380000/19, 0x40000000/28, 0x50400000/18, I/O @ 0x20e0/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0x50300000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x50000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x50100000 - 0x5010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x50200000 - 0x50203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x50445000 - 0x504453ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x50445400 - 0x504457ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x50440000 - 0x50443fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x50444000 - 0x50444fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x50300000 - 0x5037ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x50400000 - 0x5043ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x4fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x50380000 - 0x503fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efbf (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020af (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000020e8 - 0x000020eb (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000020c0 - 0x000020c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000020ec - 0x000020ef (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000020c8 - 0x000020cf (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000020b0 - 0x000020bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00002060 - 0x0000207f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000209f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000020e0 - 0x000020e7 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x50000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x50100000 - 0x5010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x50200000 - 0x50203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x50445000 - 0x504453ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x50445400 - 0x504457ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x50440000 - 0x50443fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x50444000 - 0x50444fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x50300000 - 0x5037ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x50400000 - 0x5043ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x4fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x50380000 - 0x503fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efbf (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020af (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000020e8 - 0x000020eb (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000020c0 - 0x000020c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000020ec - 0x000020ef (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000020c8 - 0x000020cf (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000020b0 - 0x000020bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00002060 - 0x0000207f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000209f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000020e0 - 0x000020e7 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x50000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x50100000 - 0x5010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x50200000 - 0x50203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x50445000 - 0x504453ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x50445400 - 0x504457ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x50440000 - 0x50443fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x50444000 - 0x50444fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x50300000 - 0x5037ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x50400000 - 0x5043ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x4fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x50380000 - 0x503fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efbf (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020af (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000020e8 - 0x000020eb (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000020c0 - 0x000020c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000020ec - 0x000020ef (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000020c8 - 0x000020cf (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000020b0 - 0x000020bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00002060 - 0x0000207f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000209f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000020e0 - 0x000020e7 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "freetype" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "type1" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 2.1.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ,

   965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 945GM found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x50000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x50100000 - 0x5010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x50200000 - 0x50203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x50445000 - 0x504453ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x50445400 - 0x504457ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x50440000 - 0x50443fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x50444000 - 0x50444fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x50300000 - 0x5037ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x50400000 - 0x5043ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x4fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x50380000 - 0x503fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efbf (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020af (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000020e8 - 0x000020eb (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000020c0 - 0x000020c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000020ec - 0x000020ef (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000020c8 - 0x000020cf (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000020b0 - 0x000020bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00002060 - 0x0000207f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000209f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x000020e0 - 0x000020e7 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x50000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x50100000 - 0x5010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x50200000 - 0x50203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x50445000 - 0x504453ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x50445400 - 0x504457ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x50440000 - 0x50443fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x50444000 - 0x50444fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x50300000 - 0x5037ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x50400000 - 0x5043ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x4fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x50380000 - 0x503fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efbf (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020af (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000020e8 - 0x000020eb (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000020c0 - 0x000020c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000020ec - 0x000020ef (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000020c8 - 0x000020cf (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000020b0 - 0x000020bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00002060 - 0x0000207f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000209f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x000020e0 - 0x000020e7 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [37] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [38] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945GM

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "945GM"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x40000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0x50380000

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(==) intel(0): Using XAA for acceleration

(--) intel(0): Will try to allocate texture pool for old Mesa 3D driver.

(II) intel(0): Will try to reserve 32768 kiB of AGP aperture space

   for the DRM memory manager.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "APP", prod id 40031

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) intel(0): initializing int10

(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) intel(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) intel(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16064 kB

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Controller

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOB DDC Bus" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): SDVO device VID/DID: 04:AA.03, clock range 25.0MHz - 165.0MHz, input 1: Y, input 2: N, output 1: Y, output 2: N

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.

(II) intel(0): Output TV has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "APP", prod id 40031

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800

(II) intel(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled

(II) intel(0): detected 256 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 16124 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd0000009

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68000 (TV_CTL) changed from 0x10000000 to 0x000c0000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68010 (TV_CSC_Y) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0332012d

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68014 (TV_CSC_Y2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x07d30104

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68018 (TV_CSC_U) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0733052d

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6801c (TV_CSC_U2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x05c70200

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68020 (TV_CSC_V) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0340030c

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68024 (TV_CSC_V2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x06d00200

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68028 (TV_CLR_KNOBS) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x10606000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6802c (TV_CLR_LEVEL) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x010b00e1

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68030 (TV_H_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00400359

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68034 (TV_H_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80480022

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68038 (TV_H_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x007c0344

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6803c (TV_V_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00f01415

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68040 (TV_V_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00060607

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68044 (TV_V_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80120001

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68048 (TV_V_CTL_4) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000900f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6804c (TV_V_CTL_5) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000a00f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68050 (TV_V_CTL_6) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000900f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68054 (TV_V_CTL_7) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000a00f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68060 (TV_SC_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xc1710088

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68064 (TV_SC_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x4e2d1dc8

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68070 (TV_WIN_POS) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00360024

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68074 (TV_WIN_SIZE) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x02640198

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68080 (TV_FILTER_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x800010bb

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68084 (TV_FILTER_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00028283

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68088 (TV_FILTER_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00014141

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68100 (TV_H_LUMA_0) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xb1403000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x681ec (TV_H_LUMA_59) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0000b060

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68200 (TV_H_CHROMA_0) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xb1403000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x682ec (TV_H_CHROMA_59) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0000b060

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0x50400000 - 0x5043ffff (0x40000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0   0x40000000 - 0x4fffffff (0x10000000) MS[B]

   [2] 0   0   0x50380000 - 0x503fffff (0x80000) MS[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x50000000 - 0x50000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x50100000 - 0x5010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x50200000 - 0x50203fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x50445000 - 0x504453ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x50445400 - 0x504457ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x50440000 - 0x50443fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x50444000 - 0x50444fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x50300000 - 0x5037ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x50400000 - 0x5043ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x40000000 - 0x4fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x50380000 - 0x503fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000020e0 - 0x000020e7 (0x8) IS[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000efa0 - 0x0000efbf (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000020a0 - 0x000020af (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000020e8 - 0x000020eb (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000020c0 - 0x000020c7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000020ec - 0x000020ef (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000020c8 - 0x000020cf (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000020b0 - 0x000020bf (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x00002020 - 0x0000203f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000205f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x00002060 - 0x0000207f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000209f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x000020e0 - 0x000020e7 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [41] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [42] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 232960 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 931836 kB available

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers and 

          large DRI memory manager reservation:

(II) intel(0): Allocating 4860 scanlines for pixmap cache

(II) intel(0): Success.

(II) intel(0): Increasing the scanline pitch to allow tiling mode (1280 -> 2048).

(II) intel(0): Memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB, 0x        3f020000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00031fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00032000-0x00032fff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x        3f032000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x00040000-0x03037fff: front buffer (49120 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00fbf000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x03038000-0x03047fff: xaa scratch (64 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x04000000-0x04ffffff: back buffer (10240 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x05000000-0x05ffffff: depth buffer (10240 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x06000000-0x07ffffff: DRI memory manager (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x08000000-0x09ffffff: textures (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): front buffer is not tiled

(II) intel(0): back buffer is tiled

(II) intel(0): depth buffer is tiled

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) intel(0): [drm] Using the DRM lock SAREA also for drawables.

(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x40040000

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) intel(0): Unable to use TTM-based memory manager with DRM version 1.6

(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0x50380000

(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0x40000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] init sarea width,height = 1280 x 1280 (pitch 2048)

(II) intel(0): [drm] Mapping front buffer

(II) intel(0): [drm] Front Buffer = 0x18008000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Back Buffer = 0x44000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Depth Buffer = 0x45000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] textures = 0x48000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432

(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0x40000000,0x10000000)

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) intel(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x00fbf000 (pgoffset 4031)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x03038000 (pgoffset 12344)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x04000000 (pgoffset 16384)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x05000000 (pgoffset 20480)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x08000000 (pgoffset 32768)

(WW) intel(0): ESR is 0x00000010, page table error

(WW) intel(0): PGTBL_ER is 0x00000102, host pte data, display B pte

(WW) intel(0): Existing errors found in hardware state.

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0):   Output TMDS-1 is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output TV is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 17

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Enabled

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 286 x 179

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) evaluating device (Keyboard0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) evaluating device (Mouse0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/TTF/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/OTF, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Type1/, removing from list!

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x82) [0x80c738f]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

And I emerge --sync in my MacBook:

1. for KDE4

2. noticed that KDE4 is not good -_-# then emerge GNOME

But I do not have such issue in my office box (perhaps due to not emerge --sync for KDE4 stuff), and the application compiled based on dev-games/crystalspace could run happily ^_^

----------

## judepereira

try upgrading mesa...there is "old mesa driver" in your log... that should help....

----------

## sirtoozee

yahoo it worked after emerge mesa for update thank judepereira so much ^_^

----------

## sirtoozee

EVEN without the libGL warning, Crystal Space`s tutorial application such as simpmap still worked abnormally -_-|||

You could see the Crystal Space simpmap application`s screenshot as below:

http://lcuc.org.cn/files/lcuc/Screenshot-Crystal%20Space%20Application.png

Is it due to MESA DRIVER issue? Due to the Crystal Space application worked happily in my office box!

please someone give me some advise, thanks a lot ^_^

----------

## judepereira

what is your graphic card? also post the complete output of glxinfo

----------

